# Help! 100% Polyester Press Mark



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

*This is my first on 100% polyester so I'm not sure what I have done wrong. I washed after 48 hours and the same press mark still shows. I pressed on my transfer for 5 seconds like I have on my 50/50's and I did not see any mention in the instructions about poly. requiring anything different... 

**Any ideas/thoughts are appreciated 

Regards, Bob*
* 








*


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

At what temperature and pressure are you using?....looks like too much pressure.


----------



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

Following my plastisol directions and going 350 for 5 seconds and pressure on my Phoenix Phire is a 3... 100% Cotton and 50/50's have been fine on the same settings but I'm guessing I should be changing something for 100% Poly...?!?!?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah I would think so, you might also try covering it with a teflon sheet while pressing to keep the heating element off the shirt.

Hope this helps


----------



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

This just may have to be my sample shirt and I'll try another on the same shirt with a cover even though the plastisol directions mention NOT using one...


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

smoof said:


> This just may have to be my sample shirt and I'll try another on the same shirt with a cover even though the plastisol directions mention NOT using one...



LOL! yeah I know but sometime you got to get outside the box and look inside, flop the shirt over and give it a try can't hurt anything except eat up another transfer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

smoof said:


> This just may have to be my sample shirt and I'll try another on the same shirt with a cover even though the plastisol directions mention NOT using one...


If it's not perfect - it can't be shown to anyone as a sample of what you do. 

I'd cut up this shirt and use it as test swatches. 

Everytime you use a new type of transfer or different fabric you may need to adjust your settings and do some tests to figure out what works for you. It's a good idea to write down your findings - not always manufactures instructions work for everyone the same way.


----------



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, this will be my "sample" shirt for this project as in I will have to "sample" multiple methods in hopes of getting it right... 



D.Evo. said:


> If it's not perfect - it can't be shown to anyone as a sample of what you do.
> 
> I'd cut up this shirt and use it as test swatches.
> 
> Everytime you use a new type of transfer or different fabric you may need to adjust your settings and do some tests to figure out what works for you. It's a good idea to write down your findings - not always manufactures instructions work for everyone the same way.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You must have the edge of the paper off the platen or you will get press marks. 
If I were you I would use dye sublimation on Polyester it will do a better job.
You can contact me if you want help.
[email protected].


----------



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

I just think it's the type of polyester as it doesn't like heat in any fashion. With little to no pressure (1 on my Phoenix) and a sheet covering the entire platen and still the same result over and over...


----------

